# Draven Cemetery 2013



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Almost everything is out. Still a few things left. Only managed to get the red lighting out tonight. Need to get the rest out tomorrow.



















Anyone remember how this was done?









Still some finishing touches to do on this little guy, but he's crouched waiting to strike.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This should rock the night!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking good so far Wildcat!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks great,can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know no matter what you set up, you're still going to be the scariest thing in your yard:googly:

Is the pumpkin guy going to jump up?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice Wildcat! Roxy's right, you are one scary looking dude! (In make up of course  )


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! Something unsettling about red lighting. Looks really good!


----------



## crazy xmas (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice work your Haunt looks great!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Me? Scary?......never! :zombie:

The pumpkin guy is on this frame so he may move a little 






Found my green lights and now they're out so it looks better. Still need spots etc.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic job!!


----------

